# Official Thread: Bulls vs Clippers



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Thought I'd get this party started.

No Odom? Maybe no Kandi?

I still think the Bulls might not win this game.

Clips 98
Bulls 91


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I think the bulls can pull this one off (though barely), but some scrub will play well for the Clips. Like I predicted in my other thread...

Close win for the Bulls.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Also, did I mention that the Bulls are well rested ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

clippers are 16-28. Are 9-14 at home. 4-6 last 10 games but have lost three in a row. 

We are 17-27. 2-20 on the road. 4-6 last ten game but have won two in a row. 

LAC clippers last three losses were to minny, Indiana and Cleveland. 

Clippers are at 92.4 a game and give up, 95.9. They get out rebounded by 1 a game. They shoot as a team .430. 

Us? 94.4 is what we get a game. We give up 98.2. We get out rebounded by two a game and shoot, .442 as a team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

With superfan Lizzy in attendence,

Bulls win, 101 - 93

I'd love to see Chandler get some major minutes in his hometown.. maybe even a few possessions matched up against Elton. That would be sweet. I look for Fizer to have yet another solid game (Fizer v. Elton is very appealing as well!)

Lizzy, could you please give us a while-at-the-game commentary too? Its always nice hearing about the little things going on that we can't pick up from watching the game on the tube.


Go Bulls.
vd


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Vin - I'll post a detailed account of what happened tomorrow when I get to work! I should have done that when I went to the Wolves game over the Holidays. The only thing I remember about that game is that Jalen sort of dances during shoot around and my mom pointed and laughed at him. 

Tonight I will make sure to watch for things like Donyell forarming Berry or something. I'll see if Maggette stretches with the Chicago kids. Stuff like that.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Hey Liz,
How 'bout engaging in a little tampering with Corey Maggette? Tell him we'll erect a statue of him on the other side of the UC if he'll hook up with the Bulls. Ask him if he'd like to be the guy to lead us to another six titles. Oh, hell, give him whatever he wants, Liz...take one for the team!!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Hey Liz,
> How 'bout engaging in a little tampering with Corey Maggette? Tell him we'll erect a statue of him on the other side of the UC if he'll hook up with the Bulls. Ask him if he'd like to be the guy to lead us to another six titles. Oh, hell, give him whatever he wants, Liz...take one for the team!!!


"Corey. Corey! If you come to Chicago I'll let you touch my boobs!"

I'll try it!

If that doesn't work then I'll try the statue thing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If we were at home, I'd say we win, hands down.

Road, though, is a little tougher. If the Clipp win, they even their record with ours. Brand still has to justify forcing a trade to the Clipp through Falk, so he should play out of his mind.

I see Brand going for 30 points with 20 rebounds and single-handedly leading his team to a one point double overtime victory. 121-120 LaCLipp


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> "Corey. Corey! If you come to Chicago I'll let you touch my boobs!"
> ...


Lizzy, the Bulls should hire you.

By the way, I you should start a "scrub of the game" thread for each game, or perhaps we should incorperate it into the official game thread.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Lizzy, the Bulls should hire you.
> ...


Maybe a separate thread, but I don't think we should incorporate it with the game thread. The couple of posts about scrubs (predictions and the final evaluation) would get lost in the many pages of game analysis.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We'll be watching for you Lizzy. You said you're bringing a Jalen sign, right? Whattaya gonna be wearin?


HEY!!!


How about writing BasketballBoards.net on the bottom of your sign?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> "Corey. Corey! If you come to Chicago I'll let you touch my boobs!"
> ...


 
THAT'S THE SPIRIT, LIZ!!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> We'll be watching for you Lizzy. You said you're bringing a Jalen sign, right? Whattaya gonna be wearin?
> 
> 
> ...


The sign will say Happy Birthday Jalen (red sign with black writing) which I will only hold during the Bulls intros. It will probably get confiscated. I'll be wearing a black Rose jersey. 

I don't think I have room to add basketballboards.net. I kind of filled the thing. Wish I would have thought of that!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> The sign will say Happy Birthday Jalen (red sign with black writing) which I will only hold during the Bulls intros. It will probably get confiscated. I'll be wearing a black Rose jersey.
> ...


Confiscate a bulls sign in staples?....no....


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

They don't let you bring in any signs. Heartless Fools! I have to smuggle it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I had a friend who used to hold up signs at various events. He'd always send a girl over to try and say a couple of words to a cameraman before the game -- a smile, a wink, a heads up on hey, we got a sign...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> "Corey. Corey! If you come to Chicago I'll let you touch my boobs!"


I'll play for the Bulls  

Not sure if it would help us:sigh: 

But there is always the "up" side to this(quit thinking dirty)  


Glad to be back around here. Finals came and went w/o too much of a hitch, in case anyone was wondering.....which you weren't  

Bulls lose 94-108. Tough game, but the difference will be a polished post player in Brand versus Chandler. Brand will eat Marshall/Fizer/Chandler alive. Chandler will have a good game, but Brand will be a huge part of the success for the Clipz.

Predictions
Rose- 26/4/4
Chandler- 14/8
Curry- 8/3

Not too bad.....but it won't be enough.

:cheers: Here's hoping to me being wrong!


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Brand will have his usual consistant good game. Chandler will be a no show. Fizer on the other hand, will produce some good numbers facing Brand. In the end..... the Bulls lose by 11. However, the Bulls will win by 11 in the game in Chicago. Chandler will show up for that game. Rodman will be court wearing a long, white evening gown and escorted by a super model.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

courtside


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Clips just lost to the Cavs (again  ) they'll be looking for revenge. Hopefully Tyson can stay in the game without getting into foul trouble but whens the last time that happened? Rose will have a big game but I think Brand will outdo him by getting 35 and 14 while the Clips squeek a win. Maybe Lizzy can bring some good luck to our woeful road record though...

GO BULLS! :rbanana:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

It will be a good game, look for Corey to have a big night he's been on fire. Look for brand to come in and try to do a number on the bulls
so be afraid of this matchup










Were at home and weve been having competetitive games of late even if some are loses Clippers win 99-91


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

I like Chandler's length in defending and disrupting Brand, if Ty can stay out of early foul trouble. Don't leave your feet, boy!

Fizer's suddenly effective strength moves against Elton's newly evolved shot-blocking. Giddyap! Some new twists since they were practicing head to head.

I hope I stay awake for this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

look for Rose to have a huge game. He has something to prove. 

Chandler, if he isnt too nervous, could come up big. Fizer will play his usual game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win comfortably.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Clippers have 15 losses by being out played in the 4th quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler a block and 2 pts!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

7-4 Bulls lead, behind the offensive prowess of Trenton Hassell.

;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls up 7-4 after a slow start.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

2 quick fouls on Elton.

We have a chance!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clippers can't make a bucket, but they're getting too many offensive rebounds.

Rooks in for Brand, clips looking for some outside game

Rose to the line
Hits
Hits
Bulls up 9-4


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chandler makes the first shot,gets too excited misses the next 4....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hard to tell who's worse

Bulls 3-13
Bricks 3-15

9-8 Bulls, 5:22 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall dunks
Rose with the bucket
Odom blocked by Tyson, gets his own rebound, puts it back
Marshall another bucket
Bulls 15-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

awful shooting by both teams so far. But we are warming up a little.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Chandler makes the first shot,gets too excited misses the next 4....


make that ....6


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 1-6 FG now
Blocked, gets his own rebound, scores, and the foul

2-7 now

Bulls up 17-12

Clips going with a small small lineup


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford nice layup
Bulls up 19-12
Offensive foul Magette
Bulls ball, 2:21 left

(Remember, I called this game to be "comfortable win for Bulls")


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chandler 2-7 FG 7 rebounds ...if he can only hit a jumper or two that be wonderful...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I can see why Clips fans don't like Kandi, I wouldn't want him on my team either. 

Bulls sluggish but at least their winning.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler's doing OK. 6 rebounds and a block.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Andre Miller has shot 3-20 FG the last two games for the Clippers...
He is 3-6 tonight...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clippers with just 15 points in the first 10.5 minutes.

We need to stay strong for the last 1:30

Bulls up 21-17 after a Magette bucket.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen 1-4 FG:upset: 
Tyson 2-7 FG:upset: 

How many offensive rebounds have we given up for the Clippers.....?????:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose moving without the ball, gets the last second bucket (layup)

Bulls up 7, 24-17 after Q1

Rose 2-5, 2 reb, 6 pts
Marshall 2-4, 3 reb, 1 blk, 7 pts
Chandler 2-7, 6 reb, 1 ast, 2 blk, 4 pts
Crawford 1-3, 4 ast, 1 stl, 2 pts
Hassell 2-3, 2 reb, 1 ast, 5 pts

(Bulls didn't use the bench at all)

A. Miller 3-10, 4 reb, 0 ast, 6 pts (nice work Jamal)
Odom 1-3, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 PF, 2 pts
Brand 0-2, 4 reb, 2 pf, 0 pts
Olowokandi 1-5, 2 reb, 2 pts
Magette 2-5, 3 reb, 1 ast, 7 pts
Rooks 0-1, 2 reb, 0 pts
Richardson 0-2, 1 reb, 0 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We gave up 8 off. reb. in first quarter. Too many.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls start with Rose, Marshall, Hassell, Brunson, Fizer

Bulls should go to Fizer to draw #3 on Brand

Clips with TEN offensive boards, bulls with 2


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

12 OFFENSIVE rebounds for the Clippers......:upset: :upset: 
Are they gonna wake up???

What kind of line up was that from Bill?
Brunson,Hassell,Rose,Marshall,Fizer???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 9-24 FG
Bricks 7-35 FG

0-0 this Q after 2.5 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brand with 3 fouls. He has to sit.

This could be ugly.

ERob in for Hassell


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Clippers are 7-34. We could be far ahead if we werent shooting 40% ourselves.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry's in

1 minute
1 foul
1 turnover


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: 
Curry with two fouls in less than 30 seconds!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry's in still
2 minutes
1 rebound
2 fouls
1 turnover
0 points

Learn to stay in the game!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Curry's out now.

Man this is one of the ugliest Bulls games I've watched, both teams look terrible out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

awful game so far. We are missing our chance to put them away!! They are 7-35, brand three fouls. Yet they are out rebounding us by 10! We are shooting 38% to their 20%!! They have 12 off. rebounds.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry has a timing problem...

When he is supposed to jump he doesn't...

When it's uneccasery to jump...there he goes...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LAME

Bulls and Clippers haven't scored this Q with 4 minutes gone

Funk: "that was brick that would have killed someone if there wasn't a board in the way."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is so ugly


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry is still in

Fizer finally hits a bucket

Bulls extending their lead. 26-17


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 1-8 FG
Bricks 0-11

Curry with his 3rd foul
He was actually grabbing boards... 4 rebounds 

Now we get to see the real deal: blount


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The bulls are gonna regret not putting up some points while the Clips went cold...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The Bulls could have put this game to bed if they knew how to put the ball in the basket. Clips aren't keep shooting this bad the entire game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's who the Bulls have in the game:

Brunson, Fizer, ERob, Blount, Hoiberg


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

2 nd losse ball foul on Curry and 3rd personal....
Curry is a bit clumsy....
Hopefully he'll get out of this slump....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is hard to take! 

The clippers seem like a different team from last year. Remember they were 39-43 last year and added Andre Miller. True, they lost Miles and mcGinnis.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Curry is playing aggressive on the boards. Still can't get the benefit of the doubt on ANY call.

Both teams are really playing like a bunch of losers. It's not just poor shooting -- it's a complete lack of focus, leadership and desire. I don't know what's more sad, how pathetic a team as talented as the Clips are playing, or the fact that the Bulls simply cannot capitalize.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33% to 19%. bRRRRRRRRR


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> The bulls are gonna regret not putting up some points while the Clips went cold...


we easily get influenced from our opponents situation...whatever they do,we are gonna do it too...:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clippers on a big run
Jaric hits their first bucket with < 6 minutes left

Bulls outscored in Q2 5-2 with 5:46 left

AMAZING


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Here come those scrubs that we mention all the time!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 0-1
Brunson 0-3
Fizer 1-4
Curry 0-1

Bulls 1-9 FG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls would have been better off chucking up 3 pointers every posession

After the timeout, steal and fast break bucket for Clips

26-24

ERob misses, Fizer boards, misses the shot
Jaric the other way, offensive foul

Sheeesh


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Crawford back in

Crawford hits
Clippers on a 7-4 run (that's the whole quarter)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

30-24 Bulls
ERob with the dunk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2nd unit isn't doing it for the Bulls

1st unit pretty much back in

ERob banging the boards, gets the putback
Bulls have their biggest lead 37-28

Magette hits
Bulls up 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37-30, bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with the last chance.

Rose for 3 (would be a back-breaker)
missed

End Q2, Bulls 37, Clips 30

A 13-13 quarter.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

score???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell was that crap I just watched. Clippers just came back from a long road trip, Bulls had some rest. That was the ugliest piece of crap I've ever seen.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Clips: 12-51 from the field. 

Ouch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we evened up the rebounding. We are shooting awful. Yet we are up by 7.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Amare Stoudamire,.....*

is 1-12 FG vs. the Lakers tonight.....

Looks like everyone(rookies) gets in a slump and it's deffinetley

"BRICKS NIGHT"


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Brand didn't score at all because of foul trouble. I see him coming strong in the second half, Bulls lose.... unless Bulls start shootin better, and if Chandler stays an intimidator in the paint.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Clippers&Bulls are playing like they want their coaches to lose their jobs.....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Amare Stoudamire,.....*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> is 1-12 FG vs. the Lakers tonight.....
> 
> Looks like everyone(rookies) gets in a slump and it's deffinetley
> ...


Amare's been struggling for the last couple of weeks, not just tonight.

I'd just like the media to cover the game instead of rushing to anoint the next big thing. I mean, two games into the season I had to read 30 articles about how Kwame Brown had "finally" put it all together. For three months I've had to hear about how Stoudemire is Springfield-bound.

How about letting everyone's game speak for itself and letting history sort the players out?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Brand didn't score at all because of foul trouble. I see him coming strong in the second half, Bulls lose.... unless Bulls start shootin better, and if Chandler stays an intimidator in the paint.


If the Bulls keep on the defensive pressure ,grobe those loose balls and have someone other than Rose or Marshall step up...we might win


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls reserves

3-16 FG


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Halftime Thoughts*

If the Clips and Bulls somehow represent the future of the league, the league should be buying gallon jugs of water, checking the batteries in the clock radio, and boarding up its windows. Good Lord.

Cartwright's insistence on playing 10-15 minutes a game with either Corie Blount or Donyell Marshall at center baffles me. Chandler was dominant in the first quarter, has no fouls, yet he doesn't get back into the game after Curry picks up his 3rd? 

Is it just me, or does Jamal get his pocket cleanly picked and taken back the other way at least once every game?

Despite the 7 point lead, this is clearly the Bulls' worst effort of the year in terms of owning the paint on both ends. Unless they get some higher percentage shots in the second half, they'll have squandered a chance at an easy road win.

Boy, the Clippers are a mess.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

And in the first two minutes, the Bulls take two long range bombs, give up an offensive board and two layups, and turn it over twice.

What does Bill do in the locker room at halftime?

The Bulls are going to lose this game by 25.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tied at 37


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Had a feeling this was gonna happen. 9-0 clippers run


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BULLS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's over, It's over now, move over, The game's shut down.

SORRY

A little 2001 flashback


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Too bad we didn't trade for Magette at half time


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Sometimes I question the IQ of our players&coaches


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, I'm calm now. Nice recovery.

I've never seen Elton press like this. He is really anxious out there; with some smarts the Bulls can lay a fourth foul on him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well we took their run and we are now back up by 5.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you guys seeing the score as 46-41?

The Bulls have pretty much led the whole way, often by 7 points.

They're not going to lose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls hold their destiny in their hands..it all depends on them..we could've finished the game earlier..but...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If Crawford can't make wide-open 18-footers on a consistent basis, he's useless to us as a point guard, combo guard, or any other kind of guard.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

How is Rose not an All-Star again?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamal Crawford:upset:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Jamal is becoming worth less and less with every game...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Turnover...Turnover


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 4-6 FG this Q, 9 points (5 boards, 3 assists)
Bulls up 50-43 
4:07 left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are shooting 35% and yet up by 7 still.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On a team that isn't a superb offensive team, the D can win games (see detroit). We are doing it their way ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is close to a double double.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls up 52-44 with 3.26 left in the 3rd


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

And people actually consider trading Rose?? This quarter is a good indictator of how lucky we are to have him.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> we are shooting 35% and yet up by 7 still.


Now THATS a good SIGN


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> On a team that isn't a superb offensive team, the D can win games (see detroit). We are doing it their way ;-)


I would agree with that statement. But i wonder how much of this is good D and how much is just awful basketball by the clippers?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Good... no..

Better than 27% yes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would agree with that statement. But i wonder how much of this is good D and how much is just awful basketball by the clippers?


Seems to me that a lot of people on these boards have suggested a trade for one of these Clippers players.

I'm happy with who we have for now ;-)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamal has been struggling offensivley tonight..and Brunson too....

Where are you jWILL?????:laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Seems to me that a lot of people on these boards have suggested a trade for one of these Clippers players.
> ...


What about Maggette????He's been killing us tonight..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big Three by Jamal!


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Lets hope Fizer has some more 4th quarter fire power in him!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford misses the 2nd free throw
Marshall with the board, to Rose
To Crawford, all day, bang! three
FOUR point play

Bulls up 9


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Trent Hassell needs to not dribble, ever.

Bill, how about some subs? Or do I have a fourth quarter of Fizer, Blount, Brunson, ERob, and Hoiberg to look forward to?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Andre Miller's shot 3-14 and Kandi is at 2-15?

Yeah, max deals coming up for those guys.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

AHHHHHHH...those rebounds:upset: 

If Sean Rooks scored for the Clippers then the Bulls will lose...Damn Jamal can't hit it tonight....
Bulls up 56-51 end of 3rd


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Andre Miller's shot 3-14 and Kandi is at 2-15?
> 
> Yeah, max deals coming up for those guys.


Don't jinx it...We'll talk about their stats after the game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 5, end of Q3
56-51

Aren't teams supposed to have near 50 points after 2?

Clippers' best quarter of the game... 21 points
Bulls only muster 19

Clippers line score:
17 13 21
Bulls line score:
24 13 19

Rose 4-7, 1-2 3Pt, 9 pts
Marshall 1-4, 2 pts
Chandler 2-3, 4 pts
Crawford 1-6, 4 pts (why did they let him shoot the 3 near the end of Q3?)
Hassell 0-2 0 points


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Trent Hassell needs to not dribble, ever.


Damn right, I cringe every time he handles the ball. And the more I watch of Crawford the more I think he would be better suited for SG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OK. Come on Brunson, Fizer and e-rob! We need big 4th quarters from them. Sure would be nice to get a win!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I expect:
Rose, Brunson, Blount, ERob, Fizer

or
Rose, Brunson, Marshall, ERob, Fizer


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

lets all hope Road win #3 is on it's way....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

clippers are 3-18 when trailing going into the 4th quarter


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Please put in Chandler.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Why is Chandler out?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller with the layup, brings the Clips to within 1
Blount ANSWERS (we'll take it)
58-55 Bulls
10:07 left

Foul on Blount
Miller to the line


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It be a pitty if we lose this game......:no: :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another big three by jamal


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Bulls aren't going to win this game with the three power-forward frontline.

Chandler needs to be in this game down the stretch, plain and simple.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WTF is Bill doing????Why take out Jamal??????


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ERob and Chandler after the timeout, Bill?

Please?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I expect:
> Rose, Brunson, Blount, ERob, Fizer
> 
> ...


Right now it is Rose, Brunson, Blount, ERob, Fizer

8:34 left, Bulls up 61-59


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Chandler needs to be in this game. He's been rebounding and boxing out all night


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

what's the score??????


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Uh, I don't know if I'm ready to push Crawford or Jay to DNP-CD-ville on Rick Brunson's behalf.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> what's the score??????


61s


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

3 fouls on one possesion ....great

Bulls are losing this one for sure...
Cartwright has the wrong players at the wrong time


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

61-59 Bulls, 7:15 left
Miller at the line
for the tie

tie

How many times have you seen the Bulls call a time out, have all the time in the world to diagram a play, then go in the game and turn it over?

TOO MANY


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jalen a J in Q's eye, 63-61, T on Q.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Every time the Bulls need a basket, Rose has hit.

Bulls up 63-61
Technical foul on Q. Richardson
Rose hits the FT

Bulls ball, up 64-61, 7:33 left


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Clippers meltdown.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Miller ejected, wonder what he said.

Actually not good for the Bulls, Jaric has been the far superior PG tonight.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry, I have to ask again--where in the hell is Tyson Chandler?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Flagrant foul on Miller.
Technical foul on Miller.
Miller thrown out of the game.

Rose hits the FT
Fizer hits the FT
Fizer hits the FT

Bulls up 67-61
7:15 left


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Disgusting breakdown by Jalen, dumb foul by Fizer.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BILL: CAN WE GET A CENTER IN THERE TO BLOCK SHOTS AND REBOUND? JESUS ****ING HELL!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls having opprotunities to put them away...but they CANT!!!!!!!
DAMN IT!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Marshall and Chandler gave fits all night to Brand/Rooks/Kandi

Please explain.. why are they not playing?????


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Why does it always seem like Bill doesn't know who to put in the game during crunch time?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Where is Marshall&Tyson
You ASSSSSHole Cartwright???????
are you sleepin with Corie Blount or something?????


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Marshall and Chandler gave fits all night to Brand/Rooks/Kandi
> 
> Please explain.. why are they not playing?????


Thats the million dollar question. Chandler shut down anyone he played against and only has 2, maybe 3 fouls.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Marshall and Chandler gave fits all night to Brand/Rooks/Kandi
> 
> Please explain.. why are they not playing?????


Well, what would I do with Fred Hoiberg, then?

That's just a guess. I have no idea in hell why Chandler's not in there.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

whats the score guys...I wont handle it easily if lose another road game we should've won


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Go look up Chandler's FT % and you will know why he's not in a close game at crunch time.

Hack-a-chandler is what I'd do if I were the Clips.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the layup

69-65 Bulls
5:25 left


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Brand is back on his game... coincidence? He's being guarded by Fizer and Blount.

Bill.... Marshall and Chandler need to come in.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The thing that kills me is that Blount, for all his veteran savvy, gets caught out of position gambling for steals CONSTANTLY!

Be consistent, Bill. Tyson was a huge part of why the Clips got off to a slow start and you're benching him?


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*Hey Scott...*

Maybe BC has never heard the "you can't teach height" cliche before.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Funk, "Now free throw shooting becoming critical."

Rooks makes 2 FT, bulls up 69-67
5:25

Rose misses the layup
Fizer with the board, misses the putback

Clips ball
Jaric misses the 3
ERob with the board
4:42 left


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Go look up Chandler's FT % and you will know why he's not in a close game at crunch time.
> 
> Hack-a-chandler is what I'd do if I were the Clips.


Blount 47% FTp
Chandler 58% FTp

Your point??





VD


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CORIE ****IN BLOUNT DOES NO DESERVE TO BE IN THERE!!!

PUT IN CHANDLER, OR MARSHALL!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

69-69
timeout bulls
4:16 left

Bulls ball after the timeout


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bill's "fundamentally sound" veteran ***** just made a laughably bad cross-court pass leading to a Q layup, game tied.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Blount:upset: :upset: 

Cartwright is responsible for this mess..PERIOD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount has 5 rebounds in 14 minutes
Chandler has 8 rebounds in 24 minutes


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This is pathetic on Bullheaded Bills part. Blount is doing out there, nor is Fizer (not tonight anyways). Put Tyson and Yell back in.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I hope I don't burst a blood vessel when I see Corie come walking onto the court after this timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall, Hassell, Fizer, Rose, and Bruson in after the timeout


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Marcus "Malone" Fizer ****s the ball down his leg out of bounds. Another offensive board for LA. 

The Bulls giving up free throws the rest of the way.

Bill "Teach" Cartwright being outcoached by Alvin Gentry, a petrifying thought.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls lose....Stupid Cartwright


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This game is a major set back for our team...whenever we make one step front we take 5 steps backwards


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Now do people feel the same way I do... Cartwright has got to go. His substitution patterns are absolutely bogus.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Can someone in the Bulls organization investigate what Marcus Fizer was doing in the 24 hours previous to this game and make sure he never does it again?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Why isn't Chandler in??? He has been doing well and NOT in foul trouble!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Finally!!!!!it took Cartwright 10 minutes to figure out that it be better with Marshall out there...

Bulls up 72-71 2.25 left...in the 4th


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Now do people feel the same way I do... Cartwright has got to go. His substitution patterns are absolutely bogus.


I don't know if he needs to go, but he needs huge, big-time, immediate help in this area. I think the Bulls are missing an experienced bench coach. Pete Myers is just a screaming, incoherent distraction.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

72-71 Bulls
2:36 left
Timeout Clippers

10:52 Bad pass on Marcus Fizer (CHI) 
6:55 Offensive foul on Marcus Fizer (CHI) 
6:06 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed hook shot 
4:57 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed layup 
4:06 Lost ball on Marcus Fizer (CHI)
2:50 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Just like in Orlando...& tonight Marcus Fizer has been clumsy


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Why isn't Chandler in??? He has been doing well and NOT in foul trouble!


I can't wait to hear Cartwright's gruff, scowling, non-answer to this question when it's posed to him 100+ times in the post-game press con.

"Well, what would I have done with Corie Blount?"

"We weren't happy with the way Tyson was wearing his socks."

"I'm good friends with Sean Rooks and I wanted to see him dominate the paint in the fourth quarter".


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Now do people feel the same way I do... Cartwright has got to go. His substitution patterns are absolutely bogus.


Him insisting with Blount&Fizer instead of Marshall&Ty could cost us the game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:13 Shooting foul on Marcus Fizer (CHI)

Bulls up 72-71
Rooks misses the first
Rooks makes the 2nd
Tie game
2:13 left


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Another OFFENSIVE REBOUND BY L.A. !!!!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have given up, 20 off. rebounds!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It makes me sick to think about how many more road wins the Bulls would have if their coach knew how to put their best lineup on the floor more often.

Another ****ing offensive rebound. Where in the name of ****ing hell is Tyson Chandler?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls will lose...I cant believe it....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

72-72
Hassell misses iron at the 24-second buzzer
turnover
Jaric misses the 3
Rooks offensive rebound

1:24 left


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Scott, don't you think Tyson should be in the game?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

who ever voted at the "SCRUBS THREAD" for Sean Rooks tonight wins a red Chevrolet!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:07 Personal foul on Marcus Fizer (CHI)

BAD FOUL

They had 7 seconds on the clock

Maggette makes them both

Bulls down 74-72
1:07 left
Bulls timeout


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Cartwright in a daze (literally) as they head to a timeout w/1:07 left.

You think he'd come with subs who can score (Crawford) and defend/board (Chandler). 

Please?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Rose getting doubled every time, other Bulls have no idea what to do. :upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Cartwright in a daze (literally) as they head to a timeout w/1:07 left.
> 
> You think he'd come with subs who can score (Crawford) and defend/board (Chandler).
> ...


No!!!!!
Brunson is a better scorer than JC....and we sure don't nned those rebounds cause L.A. will be hitting every shot down the stretch.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is back in

Rose crawford hassell fizer marshall


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Worst loss of the season...by far. Just flat-out disturbing, disgusting, and godawful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall takes a three (should have tried for two)
Rebound Richardson
Richardson misses the shot
Rebound Fizer

Rose misses the jump shot
Brand with the block and the board (no foul call)

:22 left
Bulls down 74-72
Crawford fouls Maggette

Maggette hits the pair
76-72
Bulls down
:19 left
Bulls timeout


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

We rode Brunson (sorry he was brutal tonight) and Fizer (he was pretty sucky as well) too hard tonight... hello BC? Are you there?




VD


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This is one is a heartbreaker, it's one of the worse and we've seen alot of bad ones. :sigh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

for Bill Cartwright

lets have it everyone!!!!

A STANDING OVATION ......!!!!!!PLEASE


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright, what can I say. He stuck with players too long. Stuck with Fizer and Brunson way too long. Brunson gave us jack ****, and so did Fizer. We needed Chandler's defense and rebounding, and JC's scoring. 

Cartwright flat out dropped the ball on this game.

****in worthless waste of time. Bed time!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Brunson has ZERO points...*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> No!!!!!
> Brunson is a better scorer than JC....and we sure don't nned those rebounds cause L.A. will be hitting every shot down the stretch.....


and two or three rebounds....please. Another loss goes to the coaching finesse of cartwright......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Free throws going to be big

Jamal fouled in the act of shooting the 3

made 1st
made 2nd
made 3rd

:15 left
Bulls down 1


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Blame Cartwright I am sure he is the on*

who shot 33.7% from the floor. LOL.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> for Bill Cartwright
> ...





:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, hang on...Gentry's crew has extended us a lifejacket.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Cartwright.

Thanks for causing us loss after loss because you can't develop a consist and intelligent substitution pattern that reflects current game situations.

Thanks for ruining Eddy Curry's career.

Thanks for putting us through the Corie Blount experience.

Thanks for teaching our team "your secrets."

And most of all, thanks for messing up our squad. We should have at least 20-22 wins by now... I hope your rot in double hockey sticks????????! Sorry Retro.........I got complaints...........


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Great play by the bulls
they prevented the Clips from getting the ball in
Bulls are out of timeouts, but they forced the Clips to call one


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: 

BILL CARTWRIGHT


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> who ever voted at the "SCRUBS THREAD" for Sean Rooks tonight wins a red Chevrolet!!!!!


That would be me, but I also predicted a close Bulls win in this one. 

:heart: :heart:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More than a lifeline

Rose fouls Maggette
Stops the clock

It becomes a 1-basket game with :14 left

Cartwright brings in Fizer
He rebounds the 2nd bucket

:14 to score a bucket to tie


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Thanks Mr. Cartwright.
> 
> Thanks for causing us loss after loss because you can't develop a consist and intelligent substitution pattern that reflects current game situations.
> ...



Well aren't we the overreactor.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

:sigh: 

What does Jalen have to do to get to the line???? Seriously


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Thanks Mr. Cartwright.
> 
> Thanks for causing us loss after loss because you can't develop a consist and intelligent substitution pattern that reflects current game situations.
> ...


I want to thank Bill for having Jamal trigger the inbounds pass with 3.3 left on the clock. You wouldn't want your best shooter available to actually shoot or anything.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

No call for Rose, travel on Fizer with 1.0 second left trailing by 1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer travels with 1 second left

20 second timeout by the Clips

:01 left
Bulls need a steal and a long long basket


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks continued...

Thanks for teaching our team tempo... a squad full of young fresh legs and we have 3 fast break points.

Thanks for putting us through the Corie Blount experience... did I already mention this?

Thanks for showing me that no matter how much talent we have, as long as you're the coach, we'll still be worse than the Clippers.

I'm off to hang myself from my ceiling fan... anyone wanna kick the chair out from underneath me? Mr. Cartwright, want the honors?


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

They got the steal but the shot was not on time or even close.


Game over


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

THE BULLS CAN play wIth my COLLEGE TEAM and still...lose


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Well, he certainly has the ball in his hands enough!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> :sigh:
> 
> What does Jalen have to do to get to the line???? Seriously


does anybody really care? lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls screwed again, mostly by themselves, partly to refs. That last play by Rose he should have went to the line. Road woes continue...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Dont blame cartwright*

when you shoout 33% from the floor you deserve to lose.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I want to thank Bill for having Jamal trigger the inbounds pass with 3.3 left on the clock. You wouldn't want your best shooter available to actually shoot or anything.


If you haven't already figured it out, Bill is a super genius who knows secrets to the game us fans don't know.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Plus there was clearly a foul when Rose got mugged under the basket but the Ref who was clearly watching that play swallowed his whistle. This game SUCKED!!!
BC is an idiot on top of it.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Dont blame cartwright*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> when you shoout 33% from the floor you deserve to lose.


And we outshot the opponents... go figure.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Dont blame cartwright*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> when you shoout 33% from the floor you deserve to lose.


The Clippers only shot 31%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 9-22, 24 points
Marshall 5-12, 14 points
Chandler 4-10, 8 points
Crawford 4-12, 14 points
Hassell 2-8, 5 points
Fizer 1-8, 4 points
Curry 0-1, 0 points
ERob 2-5, 4 points
Blount 1-3, 2 points


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Dont blame cartwright*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> when you shoout 33% from the floor you deserve to lose.


Clips shot 31%


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Clips get the best of us, yet again


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Thanks continued...
> 
> Thanks for teaching our team tempo... a squad full of young fresh legs and we have 3 fast break points.
> ...


Retro...hey you know how I feel????I'm from Greece I woke up at 5.30 a.m. to listen to the game...It's 8 a.m. now...I've been doing this for the last 4 years...Can you imagine how I feel????Night after night wakng up at 3.am.?for this crap?????
& now I have to go to class in one hour....


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

To the people complaining about the no call on the Jalen drive the refs did the right thing. They stayed constant with how most games are called in the last seconds. Plays like that don't draw fouls with a second left.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Iregardless*

33% from the floor on some rather poor shot selection is inexcusable the clips actually took some pretty decent shot attempts just did not fall, we on the other hand well.:sigh:


We need to feed eddy the ball when he plays well or else he will lose confidence.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dont blame cartwright*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> And we outshot the opponents... go figure.


I have a theory...it IS a coaching blunder when You have guys on the floor who are shooting 33% and the coach leaves guys like fizer, brunson and hassell on the court and sacrifices guys who have 11 points(Crawford) and 8 rebounds(chandler)on the bench. No, my theory IS, the LeBron James lottery continues.....same Bulls team, sames Bulls results....great job Cardtwright......you son of a motherless goat...you slimeball in a sea of pus!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

As I said in another thread, Cartwright sealed our fate when he took our best post defender and intimidator on this night out at the end of third, removed a unit that was defending and moving the ball well togather, and subbed a cold unit in for it (sans Rose).

It's a shame, but for the first time in a long time I said "Big deal. It improves our lottery position."


Positive: Eddy was actually _actively_ rebounding during his short sprint. Kid might be all right.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bama and I are thinking alike. 

peace out.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*This is why Jalen isnt an All-Star....*

Forcing that shot that Brand blocked, then crying to the refs. Why does he always do that? Cartwright is to blame for this loss though.:sigh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*gettinbranded*

this whole situation sucks...what I'm hoping now is to go on a 7 game losing streak...get out of the "delusional"playoff race and see JayWill,Tyson,Eddy&Jamal together in the line up


PSo oyu want Maggette now????


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Blame CW all you want is*

but facts are facts and our players dont execute, I agree somewhat on the Chandler issue but Blount did not play all that badly. Fizer is the person who killed us he really needs to become a better all around player. He is so streaky it is scary.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> As I said in another thread, Cartwright sealed our fate when he took our best post defender and intimidator on this night out at the end of third, removed a unit that was defending and moving the ball well togather, and subbed a cold unit in for it (sans Rose).
> 
> It's a shame, but for the first time in a long time I said "Big deal. It improves our lottery position."
> ...


What does it mean when your team's best player--which Tyson was tonight--doesn't see the floor for the last fifteen minutes of game time? How are we supposed to remain sane in the face of that?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Fizer suddenly playing high post, assigned the task of making post entry passes to Hassell against a bigger Magette. What kind of a crap idea is that?

Chandler so disruptive defensively then benched? Ick. Craw riding pine for a lousy Brunson. Ack.

To think in the first half I was noting how poorly coached the Clips looked.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> What does it mean when your team's best player--which Tyson was tonight--doesn't see the floor for the last fifteen minutes of game time? How are we supposed to remain sane in the face of that?


*My* sanity is fine. I'm a fan, but it's still just a game scott.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Blame CW all you want is*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> but facts are facts and our players dont execute, I agree somewhat on the Chandler issue but Blount did not play all that badly. Fizer is the person who killed us he really needs to become a better all around player. He is so streaky it is scary.


Here is the problem.

Cartwright claims to go with Corie in the fourth quarter because he's a savvy vet who plays tenacious D and doesn't make mistakes with the ball.

Reality? Corie has approximately the same defensive presence as Jamal Crawford, he has a terrible habit of gambling for steals (and not even coming close) which leave wide-open lanes to the basket, he makes some outrageously bad passes, and his best offensive move is a 17-foot jump shot.

I could see the sense in forestalling Chandler and Curry's development if A. the Bulls were in a meaningful playoff race and B. Blount was any good, but neither of these things is true.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*May you seem to have a habit of singling*

out certain players, and what makes you think Chandler woudl have performed better, he has played in the crunch before and there have been mixed results when he shows consistency then he will get those minutes from Blount.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Please MR EXPERT SCOTT tell us how the kids development has been 'forestalled'.

Chandler was the best player tonight (your words, not mine)? Takes development, because it was IMPOSSIBLE for him to do that last season.

You may not like BC methods, but saying that it's been "stalled" is ludicrous in the extreme.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: May you seem to have a habit of singling*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> out certain players, and what makes you think Chandler woudl have performed better, he has played in the crunch before and there have been mixed results when he shows consistency then he will get those minutes from Blount.


Yeah, you're right. Why take the chance that Chandler might have a bad 4th Q when you KNOW Blount definitely will?

:|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer had a bad game. He was due for one. When he plays this way, we lose games like this. Brunson wasnt as good as he had been the last four games. But still i can see why people are venting. A loss like this is hard to take. But we regroup and go on. Portland next?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

December
Bulls were 7-8

January
Bulls are 6-8
We won against Cleveland
We won against Utah
We won against NY
We won against Atlanta (at Atlanta)
We won against Washington
We won against Houston

We lost in Washington by 3
We lost in Miami by 1
We lost in Orlando by 3
We lost in LA to the Clippers by 2

I remember getting blown out in soooo many games last season. The improvement is obvious.

The key is whether we continue to improve. We're REALLY close to winning these games. It's a tough hump to get over.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Please MR EXPERT SCOTT tell us how the kids development has been 'forestalled'.
> 
> Chandler was the best player tonight (your words, not mine)? Takes development, because it was IMPOSSIBLE for him to do that last season.
> ...


What was impossible? I remember Chandler singlehandedly dominating the Knicks last March in NY and following that up with a phenomenal game vs. the Pistons. In fact, in an all-around sense, that game vs. the Knicks is still his finest hour as a pro.

I don't like BC's methods because when a guy like Chandler does everything he's asked, there's no payoff. Chandler was an enormous defensive presence in this game and BC pulled him when the game was in the balance. 

And in the end, everyone loses. Even Eddy "Get Me Out of Here" Curry.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Please MR EXPERT SCOTTtell us how the kids development has been 'forestalled'.
> 
> Chandler was the best player tonight (your words, not mine)? Takes development, because it was IMPOSSIBLE for him to do that last season.
> ...





Stick to ball. -BCH


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*I wonder....*

....if BC would of had Brand on the bench for the final 15 minutes?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The improvement is obvious.


You couldn't be more wrong. There is NO improvement. EVERYTHING has been "forestalled".



WOE is us.:sigh: 




<sheesh>


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*LOL*

DaBullz you DaMan.

and gettinbranded you are cool


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> I don't like BC's methods because when a guy like Chandler does everything he's asked, there's no payoff.


Then say that.

GB is utterly cool.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree about Chandler. If we're going to lose a close game, we may as well lose with him missing clutch free throws. At least it will build character.

I'm serious.

BC has to be thinking of playing Chandler more. I think he's waiting for Chandler to put together a string of good games in a row. Like more than two.

Brunson's been great for us in the last 3 games (won 3 of 4!). He wasn't there tonight. Fizer was both ice cold and took too many shots in Q4. 

We lost by 2, and missed 56 baskets. Any one of those tied it for us. We gave up a really easy basket after Miller was thrown out and we made all those free throws. A lapse by the whole team. That was the winning basket.

I'll start a new thread with an idea I have.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's bad enough we lost. It's OK to vent, but there's no reason to take it out on other posters.

Peace!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I want to thank Bill for having Jamal trigger the inbounds pass with 3.3 left on the clock. You wouldn't want your best shooter available to actually shoot or anything.


Wait a minute. Are you calling Jamal "4 for 12" Crawford our best shooter?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

well DH the bulls got 84 shots tonight for 75 points 

the only guys on the whole team who were able to score more than their shot attepmts are rose with 24 points on 22 shots marshall with 14 points on 12 shots and JC with 14 points on 12 shots 

being the best shooter in the game is faint praise but based on the stats (jc also had hit 4-5 fts and 2-5 from 3pt range so why not him?)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Thanks DaBullz...this really opened my eyes.....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> December
> Bulls were 7-8
> 
> ...


...even WIDER!!! That is really an IMPRESSIVE record in january!! considering. to lose four games by a total accumulative NINE points could very easily pin the blame in ANY direction. I would be interested equally to be informed as to whether Jalen had a good shooting % in those losses or not. Not picking on him, just wondering. In addition, what were the margins of loss in the other four games this month? HOWEVER, having said that, I watched those games and there is just something about BC's rotations that cause my stomach to churn.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Blame CW all you want is*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Here is the problem.
> ...


This is my biggest concern. Sure, MANY teams don't execute, but those same teams don't have BC as their coach who is without a clue as to the appropriate rotation to have on the court at most crucial times of the games!!!

But remember, opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one, not many really care for those of others. just a thought.:grinning:


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone else caught the halftime interview with Jay??? During the interview, the last question asked was whether the competition at pg with him and Jamal was frustrating. He said it was, and that the original plan was to have them (Jay and Jamal) play together, and that he (Jay) has no idea what happened to that plan. I just thought this was interesting, and was wondering what other people who saw this thought of it???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Thanks DaBullz...this really opened my eyes.....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> ...even WIDER!!! That is really an IMPRESSIVE record in january!! considering. to lose four games by a total accumulative NINE points could very easily pin the blame in ANY direction. I would be interested equally to be informed as to whether Jalen had a good shooting % in those losses or not. Not picking on him, just wondering. In addition, what were the margins of loss in the other four games this month? HOWEVER, having said that, I watched those games and there is just something about BC's rotations that cause my stomach to churn.


Rose
@ Washingon L 98-101 4-17 FG 4 REB 8 AST 10 POINTS
@ Miami L 101-102 14-30 FG 2 REB 7 AST 30 POINTS
@ Orlando L 91-94 8-19 FG 5 REB 5 AST 28 POINTS
@ Clippers L 75-77 9-20 FG 5 REB 4 AST 24 POINTS

Lost at Milwaukee by 8
Lost at New York by 12
Lost at New Orleans by 7
AND we lost to Washington at home by 25

More about Rose, in our Wins:
Cleveland W 85-79 6-19 FG 5 REB 8 AST 19 POINTS
Utah W 113-98 12-17 FG 5 REB 7 AST 31 POINTS
New York W 101-94 9-18 FG 3 REB 5 AST 28 POINTS
Atlanta W 115-102 15-21 FG 4 REB 5 AST 37 POINTS
Washington W 104-97 4-19 FG 5 REB 9 AST 11 POINTS
Houston W 100-98 9-23 FG 7 REB 5 AST 29 POINTS

I don't see a correlation between his FG% and winning and losing. See the loss @ washington vs. our win at home against washington. On the other hand, if he goes 15-21 FG and hits 7-10 3PT shots, we win big; but you can't expect anyone to do that every night.

What I do see from the box scores is that the team wins when someone else on the team steps it up during the game. Particularly Fizer, as he is the real #2 scoring option we have right now.


----------

